# HCG no longer available



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 8, 2022)

My TRT clinic isn’t supplying HCG anymore what do i do? Gonadorlein doesn’t work the same and from the research I’ve done it’s not an adequate replacement. I have an endo appointment next month could i get it that way?


----------



## shackleford (Feb 8, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> My TRT clinic isn’t supplying HCG anymore what do i do? Gonadorlein doesn’t work the same and from the research I’ve done it’s not an adequate replacement. I have an endo appointment next month could i get it that way?


Hey man, for what its worth, my trt clinic, just another testosterone mill, is still offering hcg. I went to a urologist who told me he can prescribe me hcg all day long but i wouldnt be able get it anywhere in my state. Something about compounding pharmacies. 

I didnt understand completely, what i did understand is when he told me i'm better off going through my clinic than him. he flat out told me that. I was disappointed but who am i to argue when a doc makes it clear he'd rather me do business with someone else.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 9, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> My TRT clinic isn’t supplying HCG anymore what do i do? Gonadorlein doesn’t work the same and from the research I’ve done it’s not an adequate replacement. I have an endo appointment next month could i get it that way?





Be_A_Hero said:


> My TRT clinic isn’t supplying HCG anymore what do i do? Gonadorlein doesn’t work the same and from the research I’ve done it’s not an adequate replacement. I have an endo appointment next month could i get it that way?


Buying on your own and not getting a script is an issue because your insurance has been picking up the cost of the HCG in the past?


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 9, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Hey man, for what its worth, my trt clinic, just another testosterone mill, is still offering hcg. I went to a urologist who told me he can prescribe me hcg all day long but i wouldnt be able get it anywhere in my state. Something about compounding pharmacies.
> 
> I didnt understand completely, what i did understand is when he told me i'm better off going through my clinic than him. he flat out told me that. I was disappointed but who am i to argue when a doc makes it clear he'd rather me do business with someone else.


What clinic do u use?


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 9, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Hey man, for what its worth, my trt clinic, just another testosterone mill, is still offering hcg. I went to a urologist who told me he can prescribe me hcg all day long but i wouldnt be able get it anywhere in my state. Something about compounding pharmacies.
> 
> I didnt understand completely, what i did understand is when he told me i'm better off going through my clinic than him. he flat out told me that. I was disappointed but who am i to argue when a doc makes it clear he'd rather me do business with someone else.


I do know it’s a shortage due to the new regulations


----------



## shackleford (Feb 9, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> What clinic do u use?


i use viking. i'm considering exploring other options that will take insurance.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 9, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i use viking. i'm considering exploring other options that will take insurance.


I use Viking too, the don’t have HCG anymore


----------



## shackleford (Feb 9, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I use Viking too, the don’t have HCG anymore


hmm. i guess i didnt get the memo yet


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 9, 2022)

This is my week to re order too, I have a phone consultation tomorrow about the alternative


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 9, 2022)

They already have non left


----------



## shackleford (Feb 9, 2022)

i'll have to watch that video. but, is this due to some new governmwnt regulation? if so, i dont understand the reasoning. I might as well just self medicate at this point.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 9, 2022)

interesting video. of course these guys are in the business of selling this stuff so they have a biased view. I'm going to have to do some homework on the meds they are talking about


----------



## shackleford (Feb 9, 2022)

at the end of the video they essentially said ugl is the way to go for hcg.

I cant recommend it *but*... lol


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 9, 2022)

shackleford said:


> at the end of the video they essentially said ugl is the way to go for hcg.
> 
> I cant recommend it *but*... lol


Yea the whole situation is fucked up basically something changed in the way it’s classified  so now labs need a new license to make it


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 9, 2022)

This rule change went into effect over a year ago, pharmacies were using the remainder of the already made HCG stockpiles. HCG is being reclassified as a Biologic.  This wasnt the only drug to get reclassified.  In short a compounding pharmacy needs a Biologics License in order to make HCG from now on.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 9, 2022)

Flyingdragon said:


> This rule change went into effect over a year ago, pharmacies were using the remainder of the already made HCG stockpiles. HCG is being reclassified as a Biologic.  This wasnt the only drug to get reclassified.  In short a compounding pharmacy needs a Biologics License in order to make HCG from now on.


You said what I said but smarter


----------



## Kraken (Feb 9, 2022)

So... Since guys on TRT can't really stop TRT they could be forced to do TRT without the HCG? That's not good...


----------



## shackleford (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm disappointed with viking.

They neglected to inform me that part of my protocol is no longer available, even after asking me to reup.

I emailed them and confirmed that its not available. The person also told me the gov is not allowing any pharmacy to manufacture hcg, which i think is not accurate. They've dodged my 3 seperate requests for official information supporting that claim. 

I told them my research shows that it can indeed be manufactured with a biologics license. I asked them if they intent to contract with a pharmacy that has a biologics license in order to reestablish a supply for their patients, but received no reply so far.

I'm not a happy customer right now.


----------



## iGone (Feb 10, 2022)

So it seems the reason a lot of this took place is because of weight loss clinics administrating HCG as a diet method. 
I guess it was causing a bunch of mishap and it was being prescribed all willy nilly. 
That's what my doctor told me anyway.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 10, 2022)

iGone said:


> So it seems the reason a lot of this took place is because of weight loss clinics administrating HCG as a diet method.
> I guess it was causing a bunch of mishap and it was being prescribed all willy nilly.
> That's what my doctor told me anyway.


How does HCG aid weight loss?


----------



## iGone (Feb 10, 2022)

Kraken said:


> How does HCG aid weight loss?


I don't know the specifics but something about sublingual administration of HCG in women as a diet aid or weight loss aid. Doesn't make sense and I haven't read into it.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 10, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I'm disappointed with viking.
> 
> They neglected to inform me that part of my protocol is no longer available, even after asking me to reup.
> 
> ...


id drop viking in a heart beat, i was considering going with them when they first started out, but the dude was touting his own gh and all sorts of stuff, and sending people to a site to buy stuff that he had previously used before he became a clinic....did not sit well with me....

id be buying hcg up by the bucket from overseas pharmacies etc.... its cheap as fuck man...


----------



## Yano (Feb 10, 2022)

I'll put this up here for you fellas that are searching around I hope this isn't frowned upon if it is , Hopefully one of the guys can delete it for me. I've used this company for one or two products but I have never used their HCG so I can't speak on its quality , testing or any thing of the sort but it would be a place to start your search if you truly have no other options.





						Home - SwissChems - Buy Best Quality Peptides, PCT, SARMS Online
					

[vc_row][vc_column][martfury_empty_space height="40"][martfury_products_grid title="New Arrivals" per_page="5" cat="acetic-acid, antioxidants, biotin, calcium-chloride, dextrose, glycine, sorbitol, xylitol"...




					swisschems.is


----------



## Send0 (Feb 10, 2022)

j2048b said:


> id drop viking in a heart beat, i was considering going with them when they first started out, but the dude was touting his own gh and all sorts of stuff, and sending people to a site to buy stuff that he had previously used before he became a clinic....did not sit well with me....
> 
> id be buying hcg up by the bucket from overseas pharmacies etc.... its cheap as fuck man...


I can't stand the guy from viking. In one video he was saying GH turned his grey hairs dark again, wrinkles were disappearing, all kinds of bullshit.

If I ever met him, I'd have no problem giving him a swift kick to the balls.


----------



## Yano (Feb 10, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I can't stand the guy from viking. In one video he was saying GH turned his grey hairs dark again, wrinkles were disappearing, all kinds of bullshit.
> 
> If I ever met him, I'd have no problem giving him a swift kick to the balls.


From the first vids i watched he struck me as a used car salesman , some of the info i looked up was correct some was right out of left field.


----------



## iGone (Feb 10, 2022)

Express also always has HCG domestic which is nice


----------



## Kraken (Feb 10, 2022)

Well I guess if my clinic drops HCG it will save me some money.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 10, 2022)

iGone said:


> Express also always has HCG domestic which is nice


express pct?


----------



## iGone (Feb 10, 2022)

j2048b said:


> express pct?


Yes sir


----------



## Kraken (Feb 10, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I can't stand the guy from viking. In one video he was saying GH turned his grey hairs dark again, wrinkles were disappearing, all kinds of bullshit.


If only! I would hop on it in a heartbeat. My ex wife cheated me out or nearly 25 good years and I want them back!


----------



## Kraken (Feb 10, 2022)

> As a prescription medication, HCG is used mainly to treat fertility issues. HCG is not approved for over-the-counter use, nor has it been proved to work for weight loss. HCG medications are required to carry a label from the FDA noting that the medication is not effective for weight loss. Some over-the-counter HCG weight-loss products are labeled "homeopathic" — but the FDA says they're still not safe. Companies that sell over-the-counter HCG weight-loss products are breaking the law.


That's from the Mayo Clinic:

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/weight-loss/expert-answers/hcg-diet/faq-20058164#:~:text=HCG%20is%20not%20approved%20for,not%20effective%20for%20weight%20loss.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 10, 2022)

Kraken said:


> That's from the Mayo Clinic:
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/weight-loss/expert-answers/hcg-diet/faq-20058164#:~:text=HCG%20is%20not%20approved%20for,not%20effective%20for%20weight%20loss.


Yep, the only reason the HCG diet "works" is because they also tell you to restrict your diet to something like 300-500 calories a day.

And yet there are people out there that still think it's HCG that makes them lose weight.. 🙄


----------



## j2048b (Feb 10, 2022)

iGone said:


> Yes sir


i looked up expresspsct dot com, wonder if its changed? that site didnt show much...maybe its a different addy now? did not see hcg...


----------



## shackleford (Feb 10, 2022)

I've never been thrilled with viking either. I stumbled on it when i was clueless about my shitty test levels, and i've stayed with them since because i want a script. I'm mostly worried about getting jammed up with my job.

I've reached out to local docs in the past, but so far i've just been brushed off.

The final straw for me is the lack of communication regarding the hcg. Why would a provider not inform a patient that their meds are no longer available?
I had to reach out to them to find out whats going on, and they gave me inaccurate information. Also, when I started asking the hard questions, they complete stopped emailing me back. I still havent heard back.

I get more support from you guys here then i ever did from the "doctors" at the clinic. Fuck those guys at the clinic.

If you couldnt tell, I'm angry and bitter.


----------



## iGone (Feb 10, 2022)

j2048b said:


> i looked up expresspsct dot com, wonder if its changed? that site didnt show much...maybe its a different addy now? did not see hcg...











						HCG Archives - ExpressPCT
					






					expresspct.com
				




Out of stock ATM, they use a Chinese pharma
I would assume out of stock from being ordered a ton since the HCG change


----------



## shackleford (Feb 10, 2022)

.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 10, 2022)

iGone said:


> HCG Archives - ExpressPCT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its available international.
It seems to take about a month to arrive.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 10, 2022)

I have probably 100 vials of expired hCG and another 50 or so vials of hMG that still work great.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 10, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I have probably 100 vials of expired hCG and another 50 or so vials of hMG that still work great.


What's the shelf life of HCG (before and after constituted)?


----------



## j2048b (Feb 10, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I've never been thrilled with viking either. I stumbled on it when i was clueless about my shitty test levels, and i've stayed with them since because i want a script. I'm mostly worried about getting jammed up with my job.
> 
> I've reached out to local docs in the past, but so far i've just been brushed off.
> 
> ...


hey yo shackles u got a pm...


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 11, 2022)

I thought Viking was legit but now…..smdh this is so disappointing. It’s almost as if they want you to go ugl


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 11, 2022)

This is my week to order too I’m almost out of both test and HCG smdh


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 11, 2022)

Found a great Q&A here 






						Gonadorelin & HCG | Frequently Asked Questions
					

Frequently asked questions about gonadorelin and why it's replacing HCG as the medication we primarily prescribe as part of the TRT Trifecta.




					www.fullpotentialmen.com


----------



## FarmerTed (Feb 11, 2022)

So they recommend Gonadorelin to be injected nightly before bed? That's a deal-breaker.

I just picked up some HCG from AMINO ASYLUM. The order arrived within the week.
I haven't used it yet, so no idea if it's legit.  But here's the link if you're interested.






						HCG 5000iu – AMINOASYLUM
					






					amino-asylum.com


----------



## shackleford (Feb 11, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I thought Viking was legit but now…..smdh this is so disappointing. It’s almost as if they want you to go ugl


They just emailed me again to reup and I sent them back an email explaining my feelings on how they handled this situation and that I'm going to hold off on doing any further business with them at this time.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> They just emailed me again to reup and I sent them back an email explaining my feelings on how they handled this situation and that I'm going to hold off on doing any further business with them at this time.


I just contacted TRT nation, they have HCG


----------



## j2048b (Feb 11, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I just contacted TRT nation, they have HCG


but for how long? and at what cost? 

you guys need to be aware, trt clinics are expensive....trt nation is one of the less expensive options ive ever seen 

just like i told ol shackles in pm, 

try and get a local doc to write a paper script for hcg so u can buy it urself....u can get a doc pretty easily...using google earth.... type in compounding pharmacies, and zoom into ur area, within the distance ur willing to drive..... call the pharmacies and ask who they script test to and u want those doc numbers because u want a local doc, then call each office and do a simi small telephone interview asking what they script and if they have any new patient openings...then go from there...its fairly easy....most either cannot do it due to where they live or are too lazy to put in the work....

believe me when ur using insurance paying $40 for a 10 ml vial of test & $7 for ur anastrozole, and sourcing ur own hcg and cialis because ur doc gave u paper scripts...... ull understand that its worth the work and saves u tons of ur own hard earned money....i went into massive debt when i was younger going thru these trt "clinics"


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 11, 2022)

j2048b said:


> but for how long? and at what cost?
> 
> you guys need to be aware, trt clinics are expensive....trt nation is one of the less expensive options ive ever seen
> 
> ...


Oh for sure I have an endo appointment scheduled for next month, it was gonna be in January but I had to cancel and these guys stay booked up year round


----------



## DirtyCurt425 (Feb 11, 2022)

So what should us guys on trt that dont want our nuts shriveling up and still keep them active use in place of? HCG from ugls seems too expensive to run year round. Is there any other alternative? I found gonadorelin from a sarm site at 2mg for 22bucks, need bac water  to brew though obviously. Would that work in place of HCG?


----------



## j2048b (Feb 11, 2022)

DirtyCurt425 said:


> So what should us guys on trt that dont want our nuts shriveling up and still keep them active use in place of? HCG from ugls seems too expensive to run year round. Is there any other alternative? I found gonadorelin from a sarm site at 2mg for 22bucks, need bac water  to brew though obviously. Would that work in place of HCG?


there are overseas pharmacies u could purchase a lot thru....


----------



## shackleford (Feb 12, 2022)

DirtyCurt425 said:


> So what should us guys on trt that dont want our nuts shriveling up and still keep them active use in place of? HCG from ugls seems too expensive to run year round. Is there any other alternative? I found gonadorelin from a sarm site at 2mg for 22bucks, need bac water  to brew though obviously. Would that work in place of HCG?


gonadorelin is the alternative being pushed by the clinics. I havent done enough research to have an opinion on it one way or the other. I know in the video posted earlier in this thread, the np said it was a good alternative "despite the bad press" but he didnt go into detail on what that bad press is. 

There are places you can get hcg, but some options might not be technically legal, so do your homework on that. I think some options were mentioned earlier in the thread.

I don't understand the reasoning for the government disrupting the availability of this medication. I'm sure its financially motivated. I wonder who's benefiting from the increased gonadorelin sales?


----------



## DirtyCurt425 (Feb 12, 2022)

shackleford said:


> gonadorelin is the alternative being pushed by the clinics. I havent done enough research to have an opinion on it one way or the other. I know in the video posted earlier in this thread, the np said it was a good alternative "despite the bad press" but he didnt go into detail on what that bad press is.
> 
> There are places you can get hcg, but some options might not be technically legal, so do your homework on that. I think some options were mentioned earlier in the thread.
> 
> I don't understand the reasoning for the government disrupting the availability of this medication. I'm sure its financially motivated. I wonder who's benefiting from the increased gonadorelin sales?


Yea for sure, everything the gov't does is financially motivated so I'm sure some shady bs is behind it all. Especially since nobody was even made aware until it was already too late. Thanks for the help. I'll definitely look more into everything I can as well.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 12, 2022)

Well the current legal option is TRT nation


----------



## DirtyCurt425 (Feb 12, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Well the current legal option is TRT nation


I was seeing Royal Medical myself for awhile because it was the easiest and fastest way to get on trt, actually need it, 125ng/dl was my level at 31 lol. But not really wanting to pay about 200 a month. Gonna do what @j2048b said and call around and find out some pharmacies and which doctors they work with. I wouldn't even mind 100 bucks a vial just to have the script legally and then mess around with ugl stuff when I feel like it as well.


----------



## snowskier (Feb 12, 2022)

j2048b said:


> id drop viking in a heart beat, i was considering going with them when they first started out, but the dude was touting his own gh and all sorts of stuff, and sending people to a site to buy stuff that he had previously used before he became a clinic....did not sit well with me....
> 
> id be buying hcg up by the bucket from overseas pharmacies etc.... its cheap as fuck man...


I'm new on here, so excuse me if I ask a dumb question, lol.  How safe is it if buying from overseas pharmacies?


----------



## snowskier (Feb 12, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Well the current legal option is TRT nation


New here, excuse the ignorance if dumb question.  Does the dr you consult with provide the script also?


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 12, 2022)

snowskier said:


> New here, excuse the ignorance if dumb question.  Does the dr you consult with provide the script also?


No, you can only get it from that clinic


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 12, 2022)

Here’s a resource for guys who might have questions about the sourcing of their HCG 






						4 Warning Signs of Bad HCG Providers
					

Is it fake HCG? Look for these 4 warning signs that indicate you're not getting the real thing. Buyer beware!



					www.transformyou.com


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 12, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Here’s a resource for guys who might have questions about the sourcing of their HCG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although the fucking bs HCG diet is what it’s based on it could help some ppl who are in the dark about it.


----------



## Terry Davis (Feb 12, 2022)

What's the deal with clinics only using compounding pharmacies? Is it that they make more money that way? I'm honestly getting sick of paying nearly $200 for some compounded hcg every couple months, plus another fee to deliver it to the clinic then reship to my state cause they won't ship to me. You can get a 10k iu bottle from walmart or walgreens or safeway for $100 fucking dollars. WITHOUT INSURANCE. Idk I've just been really annoyed with my clinic lately and the way all the clinics are handling this situation is just making me even more annoyed.


----------



## Energies (Feb 12, 2022)

Seems like theres a lot happening around hcg supplies I could myself send you indian  pharmacy HCG luckily I have The 2000,5000,10000 stuff at genuine price.
Expecting not to get banned 🤣 posting this stuff on this thread be easy Moderator I'm not too experienced


----------



## shackleford (Feb 12, 2022)

Energies said:


> Seems like theres a lot happening around hcg supplies I could myself send you indian  pharmacy HCG luckily I have The 2000,5000,10000 stuff at genuine price.
> Expecting not to get banned 🤣 posting this stuff on this thread be easy Moderator I'm not too experienced


theres a subforum for you to advertise your shit. this is the wrong place.


----------



## cavorite (Feb 13, 2022)

This HCG shortage seems to have reached Thailand. There are people here selling HMG. Does that serve the same purpose? (keep testes looking full, maintain fertility though cycle)?


----------



## shackleford (Feb 13, 2022)

This is a problem in other countries too? I thought this was due to a reclassification of the drug by the FDA, and assumed this only affected manufacturing in the United States.


----------



## cavorite (Feb 14, 2022)

shackleford said:


> This is a problem in other countries too? I thought this was due to a reclassification of the drug by the FDA, and assumed this only affected manufacturing in the United States.


 
oh is that why? must be a coincidence then. it’s  been impossible to get the last few weeks. anyways i read up on HMG and it seems like that should work in the meantime. i was wondering if anyone had experience using it before


----------



## MPM (Feb 14, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I use Viking too, the don’t have HCG anymore


I use Viking and just ordered my hcg.... they still have it.  I can't find it from any of my other sources though which sucks cause Viking charges way to much.


----------



## Broken1 (Feb 14, 2022)

Another group I am in. Apparently some of the chain pharmacies are still selling non compounded HCG per members. A certain online/tele clinic told their members the prices were staying the same despite not providing HCG anymore. . But for $50.00  they would call in a script to their local pharmacy each time. They needed to check and verify the pharmacy has  it first. Some were saying it was just over $100.00
   I have a small stock pile. But was going to stop it. Apparently I need it. Started having some issues and soon as I started HCG again the problems went away.  I’ll talk to my doc next visit and see what he says about a script to the local pharmacy.  I’ll verify that in a the next week or two since I am due to fill and pick up another script.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 14, 2022)

MPM said:


> I use Viking and just ordered my hcg.... they still have it.  I can't find it from any of my other sources though which sucks cause Viking charges way to much.


Idk how cuz I just spoke to them and told me there was none 🤔


----------



## Terry Davis (Feb 14, 2022)

Broken1 said:


> Another group I am in. Apparently some of the chain pharmacies are still selling non compounded HCG per members. A certain online/tele clinic told their members the prices were staying the same despite not providing HCG anymore. . But for $50.00  they would call in a script to their local pharmacy each time. They needed to check and verify the pharmacy has  it first. Some were saying it was just over $100.00
> I have a small stock pile. But was going to stop it. Apparently I need it. Started having some issues and soon as I started HCG again the problems went away.  I’ll talk to my doc next visit and see what he says about a script to the local pharmacy.  I’ll verify that in a the next week or two since I am due to fill and pick up another script.


I'm hoping mine will start filling to local pharmacies otherwise I'm going to just drop them. Compounding pharmacies are such a ripoff. They serve literally no purpose for TRT patients other than making the clinics more money.

But that's correct, about $100 for 10k pregnyl using the goodrx coupon. also about $100 for 4x10mL vials of 200mg cypionate from the local pharmacies.

Of course if you have your own insurance you might be able to get it even cheaper than that.


----------



## DirtyCurt425 (Feb 16, 2022)

Terry Davis said:


> I'm hoping mine will start filling to local pharmacies otherwise I'm going to just drop them. Compounding pharmacies are such a ripoff. They serve literally no purpose for TRT patients other than making the clinics more money.
> 
> But that's correct, about $100 for 10k pregnyl using the goodrx coupon. also about $100 for 4x10mL vials of 200mg cypionate from the local pharmacies.
> 
> Of course if you have your own insurance you might be able to get it even cheaper than that.


What state are you from? From CT myself and trying to find a doctor I can work with to get my test cyp from a pharmacy as well. $100 for 4 vials is dam near better than most ugl prices.


----------



## Terry Davis (Feb 16, 2022)

DirtyCurt425 said:


> What state are you from? From CT myself and trying to find a doctor I can work with to get my test cyp from a pharmacy as well. $100 for 4 vials is dam near better than most ugl prices.


CA. I found these prices on goodRX, usually walgreens or safeway are the cheapest. Just check their site yourself and have them send the script to wherever you can get the best price.


----------



## BKK (Feb 25, 2022)

Actually ordered my initial 10 week package from Viking a couple days ago and Gonadorelin was part of the package. Was told hCG was no longer available as well. I'm awaiting a response on proper dosing as I was initially told 50 units x 2 week and I haven't been able to find any studies supporting this dosing schedule (willing to dose daily). Agree with the common sentiment here that the Gonadorelin seems to be a sales pitch. The only studies I can show where it is a good replacement for hCG is when it is dosed every 2 hours.

If TRT Nation does indeed still have it, assuming I"m going to need to actually receive my kit and start therapy before I can switch without having to restart all the labs again? 

For those of you that have been on hCG with your TRT, how necessary do you feel it is?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 25, 2022)

Is viking an online clinic?
It sounds like they suck....

If you're looking for another option I'd look at DefyMedical...it was recommended to me by one of the bros here and I've been using them for a couple years now w/no issue.

I just get bloodwork from them when I need, never got hassled or haggled...


----------



## Crom (Feb 25, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So... Since guys on TRT can't really stop TRT they could be forced to do TRT without the HCG? That's not good...


Why is that not good? Do you really need HCG though? Honestly I saw no difference when taking HCG. I felt like it was a cash cow. I might get a little bump in my nut size but honestly it was short lived. Didn't notice much difference in my semen volume either.


----------



## BKK (Feb 25, 2022)

Crom said:


> Why is that not good? Do you really need HCG though? Honestly I saw no difference when taking HCG. I felt like it was a cash cow. I might get a little bump in my nut size but honestly it was short lived. Didn't notice much difference in my semen volume either.


I am on blood thinners and am starting TRT. In the small chance something happens, I would like to maintain my current production so I can back out if needed for medical reasons.


----------



## BKK (Feb 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Is viking an online clinic?
> It sounds like they suck....
> 
> If you're looking for another option I'd look at DefyMedical...it was recommended to me by one of the bros here and I've been using them for a couple years now w/no issue.
> ...


Viking Alternative. I've looked at Defy, TRT Nation, Viking, they all seem to be pretty similar. I had gone with Viking because they were willing to accept my lab work I had already done. I'm not holding the hCG issue against them, it is created from urine/placenta and I understand the logic behind it being labeled a biological. I would just like some supporting studies that Gonadorelin is going to retain testicular function in place of hCG and am waiting on a response.


----------



## Crom (Feb 25, 2022)

BKK said:


> I am on blood thinners and am starting TRT. In the small chance something happens, I would like to maintain my current production so I can back out if needed for medical reasons.


So couldn't you just hold on to what you have in powder form or just do a body builder style PCT minus the HCG. HCG I felt was all psychological to me, and didn't benefit me at all, not even in my blood work. Everyone's different though. I do know clinics were pushing it hard cause it made them a little extra cash. 

  Some very informed gear channels and analyst will tell you it's really not all that important. Some guys run a gram of test a week and come off just fine with Nolva. 

  Like you said though. If your concern is firing back up your balls I can see why you're worried. there are other ways though. I told my balls good bye the moment I started pining my ass.


----------



## BKK (Feb 25, 2022)

Crom said:


> So couldn't you just hold on to what you have in powder form or just do a body builder style PCT minus the HCG. HCG I felt was all psychological to me, and didn't benefit me at all, not even in my blood work. Everyone's different though. I do know clinics were pushing it hard cause it made them a little extra cash.
> 
> Some very informed gear channels and analyst will tell you it's really not all that important. Some guys run a gram of test a week and come off just fine with Nolva.
> 
> Like you said though. If your concern is firing back up your balls I can see why you're worried. there are other ways though. I told my balls good bye the moment I started pining my ass.



I don't have any to hold on to since I'm just starting, thinking of ordering some, the whole fucking crypto exchange thing kind of annoying but probably something I'm going to have to bite the bullet and set up.

And yeah, I've read I can just go the Clomid route if I backed out relatively soon in the process given the pathways shouldn't be too atrophied.

Not worried about the balls all that much though lol Haven't been making much for years and I'm one and done in the kid department.


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2022)

BKK said:


> For those of you that have been on hCG with your TRT, how necessary do you feel it is?



I can only give you a "feeling" since I'm not a Dr., but my balls have not shrunk while on TRT and Hcg and I like it that way. Then again, I have not tried TRT without the Hcg because, well, I don't want to risk balls shrinking. From what I have read, that will definitely happen. 



Crom said:


> Why is that not good? Do you really need HCG though? Honestly I saw no difference when taking HCG. I felt like it was a cash cow. I might get a little bump in my nut size but honestly it was short lived. Didn't notice much difference in my semen volume either.



I did notice an increase in semen.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 3, 2022)

*Glad I have 3-4 bottles *


----------



## gallileo60 (Apr 5, 2022)

FarmerTed said:


> So they recommend Gonadorelin to be injected nightly before bed? That's a deal-breaker.
> 
> I just picked up some HCG from AMINO ASYLUM. The order arrived within the week.
> I haven't used it yet, so no idea if it's legit.  But here's the link if you're interested.
> ...


Just ordered MTII from them...Will be getting HCG for sure as ive been put on gonadorelin by my trt dr....


----------



## gallileo60 (Apr 6, 2022)

My TRT doc says once a week...


----------



## Kraken (Apr 6, 2022)

gallileo60 said:


> My TRT doc says once a week...



My Dr (clinic) says 25 units when I inject the test, which is twice weekly. 
If I could find a reliable source of quality HCG I would probably drop the clinic, but they won't sell the HCG unless I buy the test as well.


----------

